

Reddit CAPTCHA failing? - onewland

Tried registering an account or submitting feedback to http://reddit.com/ but I don't pass the human test.<p>Am I truly human?
======
pjob
I hesitate to post something like this on HN, but it might be relevant. There
has been talk about 4chan was planning on starting up a trolling campaign on
reddit involving registering a number of accounts. You might be collateral
damage.

